# Reemplazar transformador en Rx/FM



## asterión (Feb 11, 2010)

Muchos deben recordar este Rx:






http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4349111731_635a0714e9_o.jpg

Diganme, hay alguna manera de reemplazar el transformador que hay antes del parlante? las especificaciones dicen que es de: 200ohmios a 1000ohmios.
Otra pregunta, en caso no se puede reemplazar como lo puedo encontrar? mido con ohmimetro en el primario y debe marcar 200ohmios y 1000 en el secundario?


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola a573r1On

No, no necesariamente da esos ohms ya que ellos son de Z, impedancia no de resistencia.

Cual es la razón por la que quieres reemplazar ese transformador ?

Es difícil, al menos en mi localidad, conseguir transformadores de ese tipo. Si no sirve, creo, es más fácil re-embobinarlo.

Ó quitar ese transformador y en su lugar adaptar un amplificador de audio con circuito integrado. También habría que quitar el transistor Q3 y donde está su base conectar el amplificador con circuito integrado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2010)

O le agregás otro transistor.

O como te dice MrCarlos quitas el transistor y pones un integradito de salida de audio.

O probás con algun auricular en lugar del parlante que tienen mayor impedancia


----------



## asterión (Feb 12, 2010)

Amigos, a ver si comprendi bien les adjunto el esquema sin el ultimo transistor:






http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4350842759_2df01f4ff6_o.jpg

Luego le puedo adjuntar ahi este amplificador y saldria bien la cosa?:


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola a573r1On

Si, Así está correcto, Pero...te faltaría un control de volumen entre donde dibujaste la flecha, tierra y el centro del control a la entrada del amplificador de audio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## asterión (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, si eso creo que se como colocarlo, solo que debo hacer una reflexion: que ganas de complicarle la vida a la gente con esos transformadores!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2010)

Tendrías que sacar también esas dos resistencias de 22k y de 10k .

Te mando el planito listo 

Suerte !


----------



## asterión (Feb 12, 2010)

Gracias compadre, por tu gran ayuda! ahora que cuando tengas el tiempo me gustaria que me revelaras el secreto de los componentes que agregaste:
-condenso 0.05uF: es para desacople?
-condenso 2200pF: ese si no lo entiendo.
-resistencia 10k: tampoco la entiendo y menos si esta en serie con el pot de 10k, significa que es como añadirle 10k a todo lo que se regule con el pot se le suma 10k?
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ese esquema que subiste es "IDENTICO" al que está en el post del receptor regenerativo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2010)

Si , el de .05uF es de desacoplamiento , y el de 2200pF supongo que es para recortarle los agudos , son datos del datasheet  , fijate en un amplificador para AM.
La salida conservé la tuya para evitar el inductor 

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM386.pdf

Suerte !


----------



## asterión (Feb 15, 2010)

Gracias compadre, ya me fije, ando en el montaje, al finalizar lo subo por aca. Saludos!

Anthony, recien me doy cuenta de eso, se supone que este Rx es Superregenerativo, y si pues en esquema es practicamente identico aunque los valores no son tann iguales. De cualquier manera, espero que este si me funcione...
---------
Anoche eche a andar de manera preliminar el Rx y si logre captar radios, pero con mucho drifting, ahora que Anthony me ha hecho ver que este Rx es igual al que el publicó en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-receptor-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/
Me he dado cuenta que debe ser por el apantallamiento que no le he incluido aun.
solo tengo un problema: que como he armado el circuito lo mas chiquito que he podido, todo esta medio apretadito y voy a tener problemas para apantallar!!!

Que es lo minimo que tendria que separar??? corrijanme si me equivoco:
La bobina, la entrada del condensador variable (digo la entrada porque estoy usando un condenso sacado de un radio y no lo puedo apantallar todo, es grandecito..., y por ultimo el transistor Q1. Es suficiente???

*PD.* tiene tanto drifting que paa cambiar de emisora solo tengo que mover la mano encima como si hiciera un pase magico...


----------

